# [SOLVED] Toshiba DVD player frequency change



## goa'uld (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone knows how to change the frequencyof the output of a Toshiba DVD player? It is too close to one of my other channels so i', getting wavy lines on the picture of both. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## goa'uld (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Toshiba DVD player frequency change*

I got it sorted :smile: .


----------

